# renting home depot rear tine tiller to start over?



## r7k (Jan 25, 2019)

I posted these (pics)
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=7385&p=125418#p125418
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=7351&p=125411#p125411

it shows my back yard, in the satellite pic in first link I am thinking of tilling sections 1,2,3; everything but front yard.
And thinking of renting a home depot rear tine tiller
https://www.homedepot.com/tool-truck-rental/Rear-Tine-Tiller/FRC800K1A-656912/index.html
it's the 265 lb one, do you think that will do the job?
They advertise a Berreto manuf. hydraulic tiller, weight 560 lbs, but it's not available in my area.
Are there other tillers or different machines i should look at?
my plan is to till up completely, rake easy, have nearby landscape supply drop 2,3,4 yards topsoil/compost right in back yard that i'll spread before putting down seed, in late april?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I wouldn't till. Read this topic:

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=2960#p56571


----------



## r7k (Jan 25, 2019)

thanks. i was weary about "tilling" and i know from having used the "power rake" from depot to dethatch in years past that the power rake might come up short.

Is it possible to find a "landscaper?" that could come in and just harley rake it? Me renting a kubota is more than I want to do.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

I renovated close to two acres a few years ago. The first stage was a 15k area that I had top soil brought in and then tilled, seeded and covered with straw. The rest of the lawn (1.5 acres)was harley raked, seeded, no straw. 
Unless your trying to amend your soil and need to mix the two together save the work and expense.
If your sure your soil is right just run a harley rake over it, seed it and keep it moist until germination.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I would just run the power rake over the lawn in several different directions with it set as deep as it will go and still run good. That will help break up the top layer and allow you to rake it out to get a nice smooth and level surface before seeding or sodding. You'll want to make sure to rent the one with the blades and NOT the metal tines/springs.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Anyone know how a box/harley rake and the dingo soil cultivator compare? I've been thinking about renting a cultivator to reno my backyard this year. It looks like a war zone from multiple tree removals and years of mole activity.


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

Here's my thoughts:

I had wanted to rototill my yard when doing my full reno 2 falls ago.

Glad I didnt.

I did 2 rounds of RoundUp, followed by a hundred laps around the yard with a dethatching rake.

Made a perfect seed bed.

Planted some seeds, kept it damp, and had germination within like 6 days.

Just don't let the grubs and fungus eat it like what happened to mine.



















Edit-
This rake:


----------

